# Homeland Security and Terrorism Analysis



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Alpha Group - Homeland Security and Terrorism Analysis* When: *March 16 - 18 (3 Days)*
Where: *Burlington Police Department *
Tuition: *$450*
More info: *http://tinyurl.com/595orl*

This comprehensive course teaches you HOW to establish and effectively operate a Homeland Security program and HOW to develop an analytical approach to terrorism that ALL law enforcement agencies, regardless of size, can use to address matters of homeland security, terrorism, and hate crimes within their jurisdiction,

*You Should Attend If:*

*• *You are a first responder (police officer), intelligence officer, or investigator assigned to intelligence, Homeland Security, or Terrorism Task Forces

*• *You are and experienced analyst, officer, investigator, or agency administrator with little or no understanding of-and a need to broaden your insight into-one of the world's most complex topics: Terrorism!

*• *You are a crime or intelligence analyst

*• *You are a Homeland Security professional or practitioner

*• *You supervise analytical personnel or analytical functions

Presented by: *Michael Ronczkowski, Author of, Terrorism and Organized Hate Crimes: Intelligence Gathering, Analysis and Investigations*

For more info, Contact:

*Sergeant Glen Mills*
*Burlington Police Department*
*45 Center Street*
*Burlington**, MA 01803*
*Phone: 781-505-4945*

*http://www.bpd.org*
*http://profile.myspace.com/burlington_police*
*http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/*


----------

